# Kubota’s Grand L30 Series:



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is Kubota's latest news release on the Grand L30 series. 

click here


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Thats a pretty sweet tractor. I can't find the pricing info though:fineprint


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Grand L30 page if anyone hasn't seen them. 

click here


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Does this work for ya johnray13?


click here


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Chief, the first bullet from that site states >Equipment MSRP. Why doesn't Kubota publish that on their site (or do they and I am just missing it?  :nerd:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

No, Kubota doesn't publish that info. They should! And you would think that they would have included that on the updated website! :furious: :madatyou:


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Is it just me or are these pretty reasonalby priced?

Adam


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Kubota's website is really well done. In fact, I'd go so far as to say it's one of the best product sites I've visited. But I like to see the MSRP. Thats one of the features of the Deere site that I like. My 2 cents:dog:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

johnray13, I agree. Does the potential customer no good to show all the gee whiz. high speed stuff without giving him and idea of price range.


----------

